# Another Scottish Meet - Dalmahoy ,Championship Course



## Boabski (Aug 10, 2009)

Early doors yet but i am lookin for numbers of 20+ to play the Championship course at Dalmahoy (Edinburgh) 4th october 12.30 first tee off 
Â£47 = bacon roll coffee, 18 holes and soup and sandwiches after
can we get a sense of numbers before i go back and book it


----------



## Dodger (Aug 10, 2009)

Would love to Boabski but got alot on from end of Sept...in a 4 week period I've got the North East of England teams championship,trip to Panmure and Crieff and a mate who's buggering off to Kuwait to work is looking at a leaving weekend down at Donny races so for that reason I'm oot.
Any time ya down or fancy coming down make sure you give me or Ivan a roar and we'll get a game sorted pal.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Aug 10, 2009)

Could be up for it, i'll have to check with the boss


----------



## DCB (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I could be tempted by that one  

Sunday 4th Oct.

DCB


----------



## John_Findlay (Aug 10, 2009)

Boabksi,

before you think about booking anything at Dalmahoy give me a buzz. An old school friend is the Captain there this year, so he might be able to help out if I speak to him nicely.

Cheers

John


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry Boabski, no can do. 
On holiday.


----------



## madandra (Aug 11, 2009)

I will be tyhere and am sure Joe wil too.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 11, 2009)

I should be ok for that will confirm tomorrow when back to work


----------



## DelB (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep, 4th October looks good for me and I only live about 7 or 8 miles away from Dalmahoy too.


----------



## Jekyll (Aug 11, 2009)

Really fancy coming along to this, but don't think I'll be passed fit to play by then.


----------



## Stevenc (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm interested.

Put me down as a provisional, I'll confirm nearer the time!


----------



## IM01 (Aug 11, 2009)

Boabski,

Will have to say no at the moment but things could change nearer the date.
Get in touch anytime you fancy a game at Goswick.


----------



## Toad (Aug 11, 2009)

Boabski,
Sorry I can't make as I'm on holiday.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 11, 2009)

If past experiences are anything to go by that place will be like a big sponge pudding at that time of year.

Better off going down the coast.

Crail perhaps?


----------



## Stevenc (Aug 11, 2009)

If past experiences are anything to go by that place will be like a big sponge pudding at that time of year.

Better off going down the coast.

Crail perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

Lundin Links?


----------



## DCB (Aug 11, 2009)

Lundin's a great course but they're getting a bit greedy with the weekend  greenfee me thinks.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys both great courses play them in them in the winter for Scotscraig ,but Crail is Â£63 and Lundin Â£60 thats for golf only a bit steep IMO.


----------



## DCB (Aug 11, 2009)

Last played Lundin a couple of years back and a day ticket on a weekday was Â£60-65 then. Tough course with greens the size of a small country in some cases.

The 18th is a cracker to finish with.


----------



## John_Findlay (Aug 11, 2009)

I have to agree with theCraw on that one, Boabski. 

Dalmahoy can be a bit hit and miss weather wise at the best of times and it's a slog even on a good day at 7200 yards. I'm not a great fan. 

Something a bit shorter/prettier would be my preferred option too.


----------



## Tommo21 (Aug 12, 2009)

There is always Royal Musselburgh and I'm sure I could get a really good deal. Great course, good greens and not too long at 6400. Just off the A1. Just a thought.


----------



## DelB (Aug 12, 2009)

There is always Royal Musselburgh and I'm sure I could get a really good deal. Great course, good greens and not too long at 6400. Just off the A1. Just a thought.
		
Click to expand...

Have never played there, but was looking at their website only the other day. Looks lovely!


----------



## Boabski (Aug 12, 2009)

ok 
we will leave Dalmahoy till next season
i will e-mail the guy and let him know its a non starter
there is a lot of guys on holiday at this time and a few not that keen 

The Meet is now offically on the back burner


----------



## John_Findlay (Aug 12, 2009)

I know it's early days, Boabski, but Dodger was mentioning another England/Scotland meet down at Goswick in February/March so how about organising something October/early November at a course that would suit the Scottish boys as an inbetweeny? That way we're not paying huge green fees at that time of year. 

We've still not really had a west coast meet which I always think is a bit unfair on you boys geographically. Howabout something linksy over there?


----------



## Boabski (Aug 12, 2009)

john , its no worries
it was an off the cuff enquiry when i was working at dalmahoy i thought it was a not bad idea but the timing is wrong 
i will keep my ears open for anything else happening


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 12, 2009)

Boabski, this may be extreme mate but what about Machrahanish 7th November Â£25


----------



## Dodger (Aug 12, 2009)

Plenty places surely would be affordable over the west that time of year.....Troon Darley,Barrassie,West Kilbride etc??Depending on dates I would be well up for that


----------



## birdieman (Aug 12, 2009)

The Kittocks (formerly Devlin) at St Andrews is offering a 4 ball for Â£99 (Â£25 ea).
Maybe they could be knocked down a bit considering its October or convinced to offer bacon roll and coffee? Maybe its too posh, I don't know.

Is St Andrews too far for folks?

p.s. I thought 7200 yards at Dalmhahoy would have been easy pickings for the huge-hitting forumers??


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 12, 2009)

Its not to posh birdieman but believe it or not it gets like a bog as well ,unless they've altered the drainage.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 12, 2009)

I can probably get a good deal at either Bogside or West Kilbride, know both pros very well.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 12, 2009)

Had a look at West Kilbride it looks really good. Think maybe having on on the west coast would be good idea as you guys have travelled for the last two meets. Couldn't really tell about Bogdside tho the pictures not reall do it justice. Which one would you recommend craw?


----------



## Dodger (Aug 13, 2009)

West Kilbride is a braw track but I wouldnt cross the road to go to St Andys Bay.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 13, 2009)

Bogside is a better and harder track. West Kilbride is OK, the back nine is miles better than the front nine as it plays more on the shore.

Would happily play both courses. Food at West Kilbride is awesome or at least it was the last time I played.

If anyone wants me to get prices for both then I'm sure I could negotiate something as I played junior golf with both pros and know them well. Greens at WK are always good in winter and I played Bogside in June where the greens were the best I putted on all year.


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds like a plan mate any one else up for it?


----------



## DelB (Aug 14, 2009)

Just checked my passport and it looks like I'm ok for a trip through to Indian country.........


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 14, 2009)

Im up for a west coast meet. Not been posting lately but still fancy this if I can make it. At least on the west coast I know to carry my waterproofs for the full round!!!


----------



## thecraw (Aug 14, 2009)

Totally overlooked your gaff Farney, thats also another great option, good course, tough course and it will not be boggy.

Good clubhouse etc.

Can you get a price aswell for round and meal?


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 14, 2009)

Any word on dates/day as if winter rates are pretty keen. Will find out about grub once date/numbers sorted although its really good and very reasonably priced.

Green Fees 
Weekdays Â£55 per round (Â£25 Winter rate 27/10/08 - 27/03/09) 
Saturday/Sunday Â£60 per round (Â£30 Winter rate 26/10/08 - 22/03/09) 
Day Ticket Â£75 (Applicable in Summer only) 

http://www.prestwickstnicholas.com


----------



## stevek1969 (Aug 14, 2009)

How about Saturday 31st October or Saturday 7Th November these date any good as starting point.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 14, 2009)

Medal on at mine on 7th nov but 31st is free, fancy dress masks left in the locker room....


----------



## DMC (Aug 14, 2009)

I would be up for a game on the west coast,the dates mentioned so far would be fine by me.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Aug 19, 2009)

boabski 
put me in as `maybe ` please and i`ll let u know nearer the time mate ...probably beter with a links course at that time of year ! 
cheers   gcd


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 4, 2009)

Anything happening on this front?


----------



## Boabski (Sep 4, 2009)

no mate


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 5, 2009)

Would have liked to play this one, another course to add to the list 206 and counting


----------

